# Fish paintings hanging in our house or office



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

I was wondering what paintings we all have in our houses and offices. I have 3 Dearmans, and 3 Booths. I was also wondering if anybody has Hog Heaven or The Cabins, paintings by Herb Booth. Im also looking for Trout Slick and Summer School by John Dearman. Lets see what everybody has, and maybe some hidden treasures of Cowans work.
Later,
Lagunamadreplugger


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have 3 Hogg Tide's
1 Redfish
1 Speck
1 Marlin


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I have a beautiful red fish painting by legendary wildlife artist "W.D. Gaither".


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I cannot believe this, I am looking through my entire office and have not found the 1st painting. I'llllllll fix that


----------



## Threejack (May 21, 2004)

I get to look at Cowan's "Hoggin Up" everyday in my office.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Lets see....in my office I have Mark Mante'ls Laguna Sunrise, John Cowan's Trout and Redfish, Guy Harvey's Chums (my avatar), Guy Harvey's Grand Illusion, John Dearman's Flats Suprise, Kevin Brant's Kingfish and Carey Chen's Kingfish Heavan.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Plugger those Booth's, would they be Herb Booth? I have a friend that runs a gallery down in Corpus, she knows him and had some very nice litho's that I considere'd purchasing.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I've got all kinds of stuff from Cowan, Deerman, Booth, Hayden, Maass, etc. as well as a set of Texas & Federal Duck Stamp prints and Texas Saltwater Stamp prints, plus a whole closet full of stuff from GCCA & Ducks Unlimited banquets... The wife makes me swap the different artwork out.

Favorite one? I can't decide.

I like "Too Soon", "The Windmill" and "High Blind" by Cowan, but I really like my wife's policy of changing out art every 3 months, to go with the seasons.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Read recently that Mr. Dearman is having some eye trouble. 
I hopefully he can get it worked out, and we can continue to enjoy many more of his Paintings

Dave


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Me too, Dave. John used to be a regular at our West Houston Ducks Unlimited banquet. He helped us out for many years, supporting the chapter.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Oh and by the way I have 4 Dearman prints
Stringray Reds 
Trick or Treat 
SouthEast Breeze 
and one he did for Outdoor Expo which isnt named.

Dave


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

My fishing gurus wife had Mr. Dearman come down to Aransas and photo us wadefishing. He did the Trick or Treat print with us in it. The water color came out great. John is a very cool guy to spend time with. The clouds in his paintings are out of this world.
Tight Knot


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Yes, John is having some eye trouble that has kept him from doing a lot of painting. He can paint some, but details are difficult for him right now. Please keep him in your prayers that he can regain his full eyesight and keep painting. He does some awesome work!
Chuck


----------



## Coastalsunshine (May 21, 2004)

Two Dearman - Trick or treat and stingray red, both a same numbered set

One Herb Booth

Several originals from Theresa Justice and Kay Barneby

One remarked Al Barnes Seafare poster - actually Al and Nancy Barnes are my neighbors down the street.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Two of the best,Dearmans Stingray Reds and Trick or Treat.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

2 Dearman's, "Channel Red's" and "The Badlands". Plus 2 smaller Butler prints that I got at the Nutcracker Market just so I could remember what gender I was!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I only have the four.

"Bait and Switch" by Al Barnes which is 31 of 50
"Daybreakers" by Steve Russell which is 57 of 650
"Daybreak Blue" by Diane Peebles which is 150 of 200
"Silver King Express" by Sam Caldwell it is an artists proof.

I'm still waiting on the right Dearman. I've never been able to afford one YET....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Russ Smiley "101 Fish of the South Atlantic" framed print. Everything else in my office is hunting.


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

*got 2 at home*

"ShrimpWreck" by McGovern and "Double Take" by Brett Smith


----------



## Ag69 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Pictures*

Been awhile, but I have both Trout Slick and Summer School


lagunamadreplugger said:


> I was wondering what paintings we all have in our houses and offices. I have 3 Dearmans, and 3 Booths. I was also wondering if anybody has Hog Heaven or The Cabins, paintings by Herb Booth. Im also looking for Trout Slick and Summer School by John Dearman. Lets see what everybody has, and maybe some hidden treasures of Cowans work.
> Later,
> Lagunamadreplugger


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I've got Trout Slick and Trick or Treat hanging in my office to remind me of the more important things in life.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

heheh, i have 11 Terry G's hanging in out house, wife wont part with em, cant blame her though who would want a few pictures of our ol dogs or a few sale boats or heheh a camper we use to have .
hahah.

oh and one picture of me and that big black drum caught using a fly rod.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

I have one John Dearman, "Rocky Slough" in my den.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Back when I had an office I had the first 7 signed and numbered Randy McGovern prints, museum mounted, of trout and reds. Now they are under the bed. They are large so no place in this house to hang them.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Cowan's "Sweet Wreck"*

I have I think the first two CCA stamp prints of trout and reds by Booth and Cowan, but those are small.

My only large size is this one. Bought it decades ago in New Orleans. (I like the old school khaki hats and the red Amb'r reels....and of course the five fish limit of reds.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a couple of yellowfins... man i could go broke buying his stuff...

http://www.yellowfingallery.com/


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have Trout Slick with the remarque?


----------

